# New Pictures of Nell after her stay with the DR.



## SunQuest (Feb 24, 2004)

Here are some new pictures of Nell and her leg after she stayed with the Vet to see what could be done. She is so cute now that she is clean. What a sweat little doll she is!


----------



## SunQuest (Feb 24, 2004)

And a few more. One is how you get to a mini's attention. Laughs! And the other is of the foot and how she is standing on it.











Ginny, please see if you can get a picture of that neat cast with Nell wearing it. I will post that here as well if you can get me a picture.

And thank you Ginny for the updated photos!


----------



## kaykay (Feb 24, 2004)

she steals my heart everytime i see her i love nell!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Feb 24, 2004)

Beautiful, loving eyes!

How cute is Nell?!

Ginny,

you have done a wonderful job, and CMHR


----------



## WeeOkie (Feb 24, 2004)

She is sooooo cute!



I sure hope the cast will help that little leg. Were the other 3 alright?

Rita


----------



## Miniv (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh Lord, I hope she gets an extra extra special home! She deserves it.

MA


----------



## Mona (Feb 24, 2004)

What a little doll! GREAT WORK everyone!


----------



## SunQuest (Feb 24, 2004)

WeeOkie said:


> She is sooooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, her other 3 legs are ok. It is just this one. Poor thing.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 24, 2004)

What a genuine doll baby she is! You GO Nell!



Special prayers going out her way so that she gets a kind and loving home.


----------



## RockRiverFarms (Feb 24, 2004)

Awww! There's sweet little Nell! She looks cheerful (maybe it's the treat?).



I hope the cast helps.


----------



## crponies (Feb 24, 2004)

She's so cute!


----------



## nootka (Feb 25, 2004)

She sure is sweet and I do hope her leg will be just fine. It looks painful as it was. Are all her legs so very delicate or is it just the one that was afflicted?

Liz M.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Feb 25, 2004)

so sad but so common in dwarves... she is a cutie though


----------



## kaykay (Feb 25, 2004)

it is only this one leg that she has trouble with. she was born with it this way. im so hoping the cast will help and that this beautiful girl gets the home she deserves


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 26, 2004)

What a adorable head, she is PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!


----------

